# UPDATE .



## hamburger_1983 (11. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

nachdem ich erfolgreich eine SELECT-Abfrage eingebaut habe,


```
public Kunde getKundeByID(long ID) throws ClassNotFoundException, SQLException {
		
		Connection conn = getConnection();
		Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();
		String sqlAbfrage = "SELECT * FROM kunde WHERE ID = '" + ID + "'";
		ResultSet resultK1 = stmt.executeQuery(sqlAbfrage);

		Kunde k1 = new Kunde();
		while(resultK1.next()) {
			k1.setNachname(resultK1.getString("nachname"));
			k1.setVorname(resultK1.getString("kunde.vorname"));
			k1.setStrasse(resultK1.getString("kunde.strasse"));
			k1.setHausnummer(resultK1.getString("kunde.hausnummer"));
			k1.setPlz(resultK1.getInt("kunde.plz"));
			k1.setOrt(resultK1.getString("kunde.ort"));
			k1.setLand(resultK1.getString("kunde.land"));
			k1.setTelefon(resultK1.getString("kunde.telefon"));
		}
		return k1;
	}
```

wollte ich mich an eine UPDATE-Funktion ranwagen.

Aber:


```
String sqlAbfrage = "UPDATE kunde SET vorname='" + vn + "', nachname='" + nn + "', strasse='" + str + "', hausnummer='" + nr + "', plz='" + plz + "', ort='" + ort + "', land='" + land + "', telefon='" + tel + "' WHERE ID = '" + ID + "'";
		ResultSet resultK1 = stmt.executeUpdate(sqlAbfrage);
```

funzt nicht wirklich, weil executeUpdate(sqlAbfrage); mir ja die Anzahl der geänderten Zeilen ausgibt. Es soll aber den Befehl "sqlAbfrage" ausfüghren. Also einfach nur einen Datensatz ändern.

Das kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein. Ich mache mir das Leben wahrscheinlich selber nur gerade ziemlich schwer.


----------



## SlaterB (11. Sep 2007)

? 
wenn du schon weißt, dass es am Rückgabewert liegt,
wieso rufst du die Operation dann noch falsch auf??

richtig ist
int k = stmt.executeUpdate(sqlAbfrage); 
oder nur
stmt.executeUpdate(sqlAbfrage); 

oder hast du noch andere Fehler als den Rückgabewert?


----------



## sparrow (11. Sep 2007)

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht.
Wenn ein Datensatz geändert wurde kommt halt 1 zurück.
Wurden 0 Datensätze geändert kommt auch eine 0 zurück.


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2007)

Da sieht jemand den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht ROFL ... @hamburger_1983


----------

